# Best music download site



## kilteragh (12 Aug 2006)

Just got broadband. Was wondering what the best music download site for Irish customers is for paid downloads. Which has the best selection of tracks and value for money?

I don't have an Ipod so will just be keeping music on the pc or possibly burning it to CD (if allowed - not hugely important). Do I need an Ipod for Itunes?


----------



## ninsaga (12 Aug 2006)

nope... you don't need an ipod for itunes


----------



## dam099 (12 Aug 2006)

ninsaga said:


> nope... you don't need an ipod for itunes


 
True in the circumstances described, but if you ever change your mind and want a portable MP3 player music bought with iTunes will only ever work with an iPod (unless Apple are forced to change their policy).


----------



## dam099 (12 Aug 2006)

kilteragh said:


> I don't have an Ipod so will just be keeping music on the pc or possibly burning it to CD (if allowed - not hugely important). Do I need an Ipod for Itunes?


 
Itunes lets you burn to CD, note depending on the quality of your ears it may not be quite as good as a regular CD since the iTunes format AAC is compressed (lossy).


----------



## Kiddo (12 Aug 2006)

www.allofmp3.com


----------



## SteelBlue05 (12 Aug 2006)

Kiddo said:


> www.allofmp3.com


 
Be aware this site is only legal under Russian laws (even then its taking advantage of a legal loophole in their law and the bands\artists do not get any money from this site).


----------



## kilteragh (13 Aug 2006)

Thanks to all for replies. I've loaded up Itunes and tried to buy two songs but can't download them - keep getting unknown error 403 since earlier this evening. Frustrating. Tried the troubleshooting tips on site but nothing seems to work. Will have to try their support forum I suppose.


----------



## Guest124 (9 Sep 2006)

allofmp3 is legal in Republic of Ireland in my opinion .Anybody disagree?


----------



## Sn@kebite (9 Sep 2006)

BroadbandKen said:


> allofmp3 is legal in Republic of Ireland in my opinion .Anybody disagree?



Don't know, but I'd say it is ilegal beacause we live in this country..
I DL all my music from eMule or buy it from irish websites.


----------



## SkippyOD (11 Sep 2006)

Just got broadband as well and am taking advantage of introductory offer where i have 6MB connection. I've used only one web-site for down-loading music and films so far but its being pretty good, try www.isohunt.com or www.mininova.com. You will have to down-load a software program from the site called bit.torrent and after that its pretty simple, just search and download. They ask for a subscription but thats at your discretion and you are under no obligation to pay it. Not sure if its legal...


----------



## col (11 Sep 2006)

A lot of freesites are full of worms and viruses, pop ups etc. Beware nothing in this life is free.


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

SkippyOD said:


> Not sure if its legal...



Downloading via bittorrent is not illegal per se. But downloading copyrighted movies, music (or any other copyright content) is most definitely illegal.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> Downloading via bittorrent is not illegal per se. But downloading copyrighted movies, music (or any other copyright content) is most definitely illegal.



That's right, so i.e. what you're doing skippy *IS* illegal...


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

Did I not make that clear enough?


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Sep 2006)

lol...just backing up a friend...


----------



## HotdogsFolks (11 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> Downloading via bittorrent is not illegal per se. But downloading copyrighted movies, music (or any other copyright content) is most definitely illegal.


 
I own the website [broken link removed]. Basically, it's a torrent finder similar to isohunt.com etc.

I've researched the law in Ireland quite heavily. Downloading copyright material is legal. Uploading is illegal (but very difficult to prove.)

The problem with using bittorrent is that you have to upload as well as download... so it's a bit messy.

Worth having a read -

http://wired.com/wired/archive/14.08/start.html?pg=3


- basically a rich guy called Shawn Hogan was accused of using BitTorrent to download/upload a copyrighted movie. He decided to fight the case. It turns out the tactics used by the record companies etc. to spy on your internet traffic are not quite kosher and they generally get things wrong.

It's a very messy area...

Obviously I don't condone illegal activity etc.


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

HotdogsFolks said:


> I've researched the law in Ireland quite heavily. Downloading copyright material is legal.



I doubt it. Can you refer us to the appropriate law that suggests unpaid downloading is legal?

I would imagine that the only way to use copyrighted material legally is to have paid for such use (or to have received the material from someone else who paid for it and has not retained it for their own use).

The Shawn Hogan thing is a red herring. If you are wrongly accused of downloading copyright material it only means a mistake was made, it doesn't mean such activity is legal.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> I doubt it. Can you refer us to the appropriate law that suggests downloading is legal?


Also, references to any cases that provide precedent in this context would help too.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (11 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> I doubt it. Can you refer us to the appropriate law that suggests unpaid downloading is legal?


 
There is nothing in the Copyright and Related Acts 2000 ([broken link removed]) that prohibits downloading. Uploading of copyright material without the permission of the copyright owner is against the legislation ([broken link removed]). 

I don't have the quote on me here, but a Judge recently said it is unclear whether uploading via bittorrent is actually illegal because you are only sharing some bits of the file, and those bits are useless when incomplete.



extopia said:


> The Shawn Hogan thing is a red herring. If you are wrongly accused of downloading copyright material it only means a mistake was made, it doesn't mean such activity is legal.


 
Not at all. It seems the MPAA back down whenever someone fights them rather than giving in and paying the fine. I would really like to know how someone can tell for certain I downloaded a movie over my wireless network. Just because I own the connection doesn't mean I did it. Just like if someone kills someone with my kitchen knife I should not be held guilty for that...


----------

